
Ask HN: Tool for conducting computer based exams - karl11
Anyone have any good solutions for creating and implementing exams or tests? Solutions that can be locally hosted are preferred.
======
jasondrowley
We're developing one, but it won't be available for a little while.

EasyTestMaker (<http://www.easytestmaker.com/default.aspx>) is an option,
though their UI feels a little old fashioned.

The quiz maker from ProProfs (<http://www.proprofs.com/quiz-school/>) is also
pretty good.

If all these fail to meet your specs, you could always create a form in Google
Docs.

